# corel 11 registrierungs-popup (vista)



## 356Girl (21. Juni 2008)

hallo

habe 2 benutzerprofile hier auf vista
und seit kurzem corel 11installiert.
die penetrante registrierungerrinerung habe ich in einem der
profile befolgt und die serial registriert.

im anderen profil kommt jedoch immernoch das
online registrierungs-popup

was kann ich tun?

vielendank
cora


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Juni 2008)

Autoruns herunterladen und den Corel Eintrag deaktivieren/löschen.



356Girl hat gesagt.:


> hallo
> 
> habe 2 benutzerprofile hier auf vista
> und seit kurzem corel 11installiert.
> ...


----------

